# Topics > Space >  METERON, Multi-Purpose End-To-End Robotic Operation Network, project

## Airicist

Contributors:

ESA Telerobotics & Haptics Laboratory

Institute of Robotics & Mechatronics

NASA (Johnson Space Centre, AMES Research Centre, Jet Propulsion Laboratory)

Roscosmos with Russian partners (RTC Institute St. Petersburg, Energia)

Interact Centaur rover

Eurobot, rover

Bridget, rover

----------


## Airicist

Train like a rover-driving astronaut

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> On 29 April 2016, ESA astronaut Tim Peake will take part in an experiment dubbed 'SUPVIS-M' (Supervisory Control of Mars Yard Rover) in which he will operate, from the International Space Station (ISS), a UK-built rover – Bridget – located in the Airbus Mars Yard in Stevenage, UK. 
> 
> The experiment is part of Europe's METERON (Multipurpose End-To-end Robotics Operations Network) project, which aims to prepare for future human-robotic missions to the Moon, Mars and other celestial bodies. Considerations such as which tasks are robotic and which human, and what data are needed to support the monitoring and control of assets, like vehicles on a planetary surface, will feed directly into plans for future exploration initiatives and the design of mission systems. Prior to the live rover control from the ISS, Tim Peake was shown this video to provide him a general overview of how the rover works and to familiarise him with the space-to-ground data links. Part of the experiment aims to study how humans naturally and extemporaneously interact with robotic systems, so this video provides a general overview in just sufficient detail to enable him to get started. As such, it's been produced at a level that is understandable to non-specialists, so we thought we'd share it here in YouTube.

----------


## Airicist

Tim Peake drives Mars Rover Bridget

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> From the International Space Station (ISS), astronaut Tim Peake drives Mars Rover “Bridget” on the Mars Yard Test Area at Airbus Defence and Space in Stevenage, UK. 
> The experiment is part of the ESA's Multi-Purpose End-To-End Robotic Operation Network (METERON) programme for testing autonomous and real-time telerobotic operations from space to ground.

----------


## Airicist

The METERON SUPVIS Justin orbit-to-ground experiment

May 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Rock sampling from space – Analog-1

Dec 1, 2019




> ESA astronaut Luca Parmitano made robotics history, reaching out from the International Space Station in orbit around Earth at 8 km/s, to control an Earth-based rover, equipped with an advanced gripper possessing the equivalent mobility and dexterity of a human hand. 
> 
> This gripper was able to pick up and collect rock samples from the mock-lunar environment. In the future a comparable system may well be used to explore alien environments, with astronauts controlling surface rovers from the safety and comfort of a surface habitat or an orbiting spacecraft.
> 
> The Analog-1 test project, which concluded with this two-hour space-to-ground test on 25 November, had multiple technical goals. High among them was to assess the use of ‘force-feedback’ controls – like a high-end gaming joystick pushing back on their user, giving them a sense of touch – in space, to evaluate if this technology would enable high-precision robotic control in weightless conditions.
> 
> “Imagine the robot as Luca’s avatar on Earth, providing him with both vision and touch,” says ESA engineer Kjetil Wormnes, heading the Analog-1 test campaign. “It was equipped with two cameras – one in the palm of its hand, the other in a manoeuvrable arm – to let Luca and the remotely-located scientists observe the environment and get a close-up on the rocks.”
> 
> As journalists watched, the Luca-controlled rover completed its sampling campaign right on schedule, traversing between a trio of sampling sites along challengingly narrow pathways. While selecting rocks Luca received advice from a team of geological experts based at the European Astronaut Centre (EAC) in Germany, simulating a real-life surface exploration survey.
> ...

----------

